# Getting my certification



## costadelmarkid (Mar 10, 2009)

I want to get my dive certificationo i have called several places in my area(Mobile).On averagethe places around here i have called told me out the door its going to be $500-$600 not including mask, fin, snorkel, and booties. I read some other post on here where people reccomended MBT Divers so i called them. The guy there told me forthe class out the door not including gear was going to be $179. Does anybody know if this sound right or am i missing something? It just doesnt seem like there would be that much of a difference in price. Is there maybe some hidden fees im missing?


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

That is correct. MBT's price is out the door minus fins, mask, snorkle, and booties. If you are getting quoted that much in Mobile, it's worth the gas money to come get certified at MBT here in Pensacola. The guys at MBT will treat you right.


----------



## seanmclemore (Aug 20, 2008)

you can spend as much as you want on your mask fins booties gloves snorkel etc. realistically at mbt you wont spend more than $300 on gear so you'll still be less than $500 out the door. if you go nuts though on the gear you get then the sky's the limit. good luck, theres nothing like it.

+ 1 for mbt.

cheers


----------



## Florabama (Oct 19, 2007)

I'm an instructor at MBT but before I was an instructor,I was a customer for 12 years. I have not used another dive shop in Pensacola in 15 years.There's nothing hiddenin the price. It includesall books, all scuba gear, tank fills, and pool fees. The only thing it does not include is entrance feesto dive sites. If we dive at Fort Pickens, there's an $8 per car-load entrance fee. If we go to Vortex Springs, there's a $19 per person entrance fee. Those fees are not included. 

While you are astudent at MBT, you get 10% off your snorkeling gear or any other gear youpurchase from MBT. A "scuba quality" package includingmask, fins, snorkel and booties will start about $150 and go up from there. Wal-mart gear is not scuba quality, but no one will say anything to you if you show up with that (but we will say we told you so ifyour mask implodes at 50 feet:doh)

PM me ifyou have more questions.


----------



## costadelmarkid (Mar 10, 2009)

Well I will definitely check it out. I spent several days in a pool a few weeks ago with a rescue diver.I did several of the pool drills he said that i would have to learn and was able to get comfortable witheverything and i really enjoyed. (The free flowing regulator was probably my favorite). The only thing that worries me is that i have asthma. Im not sure if that matters sothats the only thing left i need to check into. Is gear very expensive to rent?


----------



## HateCheese (Oct 2, 2007)

+1 one more for MBT. They'll treat you right. 

Not sure on prices for renting gear.


----------



## Florabama (Oct 19, 2007)

> *costadelmarkid (6/17/2009)*Well I will definitely check it out. I spent several days in a pool a few weeks ago with a rescue diver.I did several of the pool drills he said that i would have to learn and was able to get comfortable witheverything and i really enjoyed. (The free flowing regulator was probably my favorite). The only thing that worries me is that i have asthma. Im not sure if that matters sothats the only thing left i need to check into. Is gear very expensive to rent?


If you have adult asthma, I would recommend that you go ahead and get a medical release from your physician before coming to take classes. We have a medicalform that I will be happy to send you if you would like.You will have to get a statement from your doctoranyway if you have adult asthma, and going ahead and getting that will save you the trouble ofstarting the class then having to stop until the medical is cleared by a doctor.I don't think anyone will allow you to go ahead with adult asthma without a doctor's release. 

Gear is pretty cheap to rent. A full tank is $7 I think, and a reg is $14. If you're not ready to buy everything at once, most people buy their regulators first because that's the most important part of your gear. A tank should be the last thing you buy. MBT has a "Student Package" that's got an Oceanic Alpha Regulator, Octo, Guages, and Oceanic Ocean Pro BC for about $600. You can't beat that anywhere including the internet. That's about 20% off the retail price and saves you about $300 off the individual prices. Its a great way to start. My son still dives with theOceanic Alpha reg I bought him 15 years ago.


----------



## arch_diver (Feb 26, 2009)

Its not the money it costs to take the course (primarily because its not mine.....) its the group of people that you hook up with to go diving. I have met a number of folks who have come over from Mobile who have taken the course at MBT and have had a great time with the Pensacola crowd! The instruction is second to none, and the people you meet make diving that much more fun....


----------



## costadelmarkid (Mar 10, 2009)

I dont have a lot of money to spend right now so thats why i wanted to rent to begin with. Im thinking about riding over and looking around next week just to talk in person and look at some of the gear.


----------



## bmoore (Oct 10, 2007)

Bay Breeze Dive Center has a deal. 199.00 for two people, you have to purchase your mask fins and snorkel from them.

Get a buddy and get certified for 100.00 bucks!


----------



## spearfisher (Oct 3, 2007)

> *costadelmarkid (6/17/2009)*Well I will definitely check it out. I spent several days in a pool a few weeks ago with a rescue diver.I did several of the pool drills he said that i would have to learn and was able to get comfortable witheverything and i really enjoyed. (The free flowing regulator was probably my favorite). The only thing that worries me is that i have asthma. Im not sure if that matters sothats the only thing left i need to check into. Is gear very expensive to rent?


Ask your physician for a pulmonary function test to determine whether or not you are truly asthmatic. Many people are mis-diagnosed with asthma, or they are diagnosed with "childhood asthma"but have no complications later in life. Once you get a clearance from a physician determining that you are no longer asthmatic then you'll be good to go. Unfortunately inhalers don't work at 100ft underwater and you could be in some serious trouble if you needed it and couldn't get to it. So go see your doc so you won't have to hold up your training once you choose to start.


----------



## costadelmarkid (Mar 10, 2009)

Florabama is sending me a medical form so i can go to the doctor and have it checked out. Only 2 or 3 things triggers me to have an asthma attack but when i do have them my inhaler doesn't work, i have to use a nebulizer.


----------



## gamccp (Oct 9, 2007)

> *bmoore (6/18/2009)*Bay Breeze Dive Center has a deal. 199.00 for two people, you have to purchase your mask fins and snorkel from them.
> 
> Get a buddy and get certified for 100.00 bucks!


I was certified at Bay Breeze with my neighbor.

Carlos and crew have been very helpful and very professional.


----------



## Joebm83 (Apr 28, 2008)

I have used MBT, Bay breeze, and Dive pros. I took my basic at dive pro, nitrox & advanced with MBT, and rented & purchased equipment from bay breeze. All of these dive shops in my opinion are great. I have been dealing with MBT the most since its on my way to the boat launch but I can't say enough about the people there. Everyone there is friendly, helpful, and truthful. They won't sell you something you don't need just to make a dollar. It would deff be in your best intrest to drive over to P-cola to get certified after you get a medical evaluation for your asthma. Diving is one thing that you won't ever regret learning..


----------



## costadelmarkid (Mar 10, 2009)

W


----------



## BOHUNTER1 (Feb 18, 2008)

I just completed certification with MBT DIVERS, PADI. My instructors was Spearfisher and his Dad. I can personally tell you that I enjoyed every minute of the class. Its well worth the pennies to take the class. Richard is one of the easiest guys and he has a passion for diving, which is a BONUS for all who take the class, he just loves it! If you screw up, its not the end of the world, they are patient. Watches you like a hawk. 

I give them a BIG OK.... we learned not a thumbs up! LOL

I gave up a few hours of my life to be able to enjoy nature for the rest of my life, its a great investment!

Steve Holloway


----------



## Florabama (Oct 19, 2007)

> *BOHUNTER1 (6/21/2009)*I just completed certification with MBT DIVERS, PADI. My instructors was Spearfisher and his Dad. I can personally tell you that I enjoyed every minute of the class. Its well worth the pennies to take the class. Richard is one of the easiest guys and he has a passion for diving, which is a BONUS for all who take the class, he just loves it! If you screw up, its not the end of the world, they are patient. Watches you like a hawk.
> 
> I give them a BIG OK.... we learned not a thumbs up! LOL
> 
> ...


Thanks Steve. I enjoyed getting to know you last week. It's very interesting what you do with those arrow heads. Let me know how your scuba cert helps in that pursuit.Say hello toToggie and Kelly for me -- I've been trying to get Kelly to learn to dive but the kids keep her pretty busy at this point -- andtell Brianto keep it between the ditches.


----------



## courantpublisher (Jan 13, 2009)

Hey Costa, I am an avid diver and also have asthma. I do not have severe episodes like I did as a child, but still have problems.



My physician cleared me for classes and have not experienced any problems to date. Go for it if your doctors gives you the okay. I am glad I did.


----------



## Florabama (Oct 19, 2007)

Zack, I've put your medical formin the mail to you. You should get it in a couple of days. Sorry for the delay -- I've been swamped.It has several pages devoted tomedical conditions thatincrease one's risk while diving, and it specifically addresses asthma. Make sure your doctor sees that. It isn't worth getting hurt over. 

Good luck to you. Let me know if I can be of help in any other way. 

Rich


----------



## sniper (Oct 3, 2007)

*MBT 110%*

Totaly recomend these guys over anyone else. They are the best. They have done soooo much the the Pensacola dive community. I think if it were not for them we wouldnt have the Oriskany. We wouldnt have the gun's and Hoses tournament. 

I believe if you certify with them that you get a discount at thier shop too. They are a great bunch of guys.


----------



## Capt CodeBobbie (Oct 30, 2008)

All the shops around here provide excellent instruction at competative prices... All of them are good and all of them have given to the Pensacola dive community... I prefer Dive Pros, but to each their own... Good Luck... hope to see you diving soon... :usaflag


----------



## jbondu1 (Oct 3, 2007)

MBT!!!!!!!!:usaflag


----------



## costadelmarkid (Mar 10, 2009)

The doctor told me scuba diving wasn't safe at this moment and time because of my asthma but thank you everyone for your help.


----------



## Reel Rowdy (Oct 4, 2007)

Sounds like MBT is the way to go. I'm from the Mobile area and have been wanting to come over to check MBT out, really sounds like they treat you right. Just out of curiosity, what do you folks think of Underwater Works in Daphne? I have heard of several bad experiences in terms of their customer service and attitude in general. I have a good friend who bought some used equipment (reg) and took it to them to get it tested and he was told NO. They would not hook a tank up and check his gauges for him. Funny thing is, he was planning on buying a couple hundred more in equipment from them until they acted like azzes.


----------



## downLOWEdiver (Jun 29, 2009)

MBT will certainly treat you right. My friends and I always use them when we are in the area. :clap


----------



## FelixH (Sep 28, 2007)

> *Reel Rowdy (7/8/2009)*Sounds like MBT is the way to go. I'm from the Mobile area and have been wanting to come over to check MBT out, really sounds like they treat you right. Just out of curiosity, what do you folks think of Underwater Works in Daphne? I have heard of several bad experiences in terms of their customer service and attitude in general. I have a good friend who bought some used equipment (reg) and took it to them to get it tested and he was told NO. They would not hook a tank up and check his gauges for him. Funny thing is, he was planning on buying a couple hundred more in equipment from them until they acted like azzes.


I don't have any experience with Underwater Works, so I can't comment on them. What I can comment on is how MBT treated me when I bought some used gear:

The guys at MBT invited me to have the seller meet me at the shop with the gear. They took the gear, gave it a quick inspection, hooked the regs up on the test bench and said all was fine with it. I bought the used gear and it worked great. As things have worn out, I've returned to MBT to replace the used gear with new gear. They've earned my business many times over by the way they treated me when I was new to diving.


----------



## Capt CodeBobbie (Oct 30, 2008)

I've always used Dive Pros... They have always been helpfull and courtious to my needs as a diver... I also prefer ScubaPro and Aqualung products... I've never heard anyone complain about them or their service... My suggestion is to read some product reviews and check out each shop for yourself and go from there... None of the shops are that far from each other... Don't sell yourselves short just because of our opinions...:usaflag


----------

